# Executer plusieurs scripts sur page web depuis automator



## Eidern (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Je debute avec automator, et j'essaie de créer un script rapide qui pourrait cliquer a ma place sur chaque ligne (pour apres faire d'autres actions, mais bon la deja j'essaie d executer ceci)

en gros sur ma page j'ai plusieures lignes qui se repetent , avec pour chaque ligne un javascript qui s'active quand on clique sur le lien, qui affiche un "imprimer", et quand on clique dessus, toujours un autre javascript imbriqué qui permet encore un choix pour afficher quelle facture imprimer.

J'arrive a isoler dans l'inspecteur ce fameux code qui devrait etre celui ou je veux cliquer dessus:


```
onclick="showFactureTemoinPapier(document.getElementById('hiddenpsId').value, document.getElementById('hiddenFactureId').value, document.getElementById('hiddenFactureNumero').value, false);
                                     hideDialog('dialogSelectFacturesPdf');">
```


donc dans mon Script rapide j'essaie:


```
function run(input, parameters){
    
    var safari = Application("Safari");
    safari.includeStandardAdditions = true;
    
    var jsScript = "";
    
 jsScript+="showFactureTemoinPapier(document.getElementById('hiddenpsId').value, document.getElementById('hiddenFactureId').value, document.getElementById('hiddenFactureNumero').value, false);";
                                    
              

    safari.doJavaScript(jsScript, {in : safari.windows[0].currentTab});
            return input;
}
}
```

Cela m'ouvre bien une facture, par contre , c'est celle ou j'ai fait l'inspection de code. 
Comment arranger le code pour qu'il boucle cette action de la permiere ligne a la derniere ligne? (m'ouvrir cette action pour chaque ligne en fait) ?


----------



## Eidern (16 Janvier 2021)

en fait si ca peut simplifier la demande : 
comment trouver tous les hiddenpsId hiddenFactureId et hiddenFactureNumero qui sont listés sur cette meme page web? (pour apres lancer en boucle le javascript ShowFactureTemoinPapier )


----------

